# Potentially interested in this horse to maybe look into...



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

he is very nice, it is impressive the transformation from a steeplechaser. what are your plans with him? how much are they asking?


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

If I call the owner I'll say that I'm looking for something to take me up the levels in eventing, dressage, jumpers, and possibly hunters. Not sure about the last one just because I can't really get a good look at his jumping form from the camera angle. He's listed for 15k, but it doesn't say firm or negociable, but if I end up being really interested in him I'll probably try to negociate a "lease to buy" kind of deal, or at least try to lease him haha.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

As a prospective eventer he has potential. As a full dressage horse ...not so much. Not every horse that is in a frame will be a dressage horse (other than basic levels).

Movement wise he is short gaited and most noticible when the rider went to the walk and then gave him a long rein. He should have stretched out and lengthened his stride but he didn't. He is calm and obedient and is certainly a decent horse but he is not using himself nearly as much as he should be.

A lot of how good a buy he is will depend on the price.

PS. I just notice the price and no way is he worth that much...not even half that much.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I like the way he is moving and seems very responsive, his jumping form is hard to tell from the video, but he seems very willing. if you live close might be worth a look to go see, but the price seems a little high for the market, would ask if he has been shown at all and how he did, but I do like him


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, his frame looked a little funky to me, that's why I asked what you guys thought. The first time I watched the video I assumed he was wearing draw reins, but I think it's actually just a running martingale that's keeping his head down. It doesn't really look like the rider is asking him to use his back. (I might email the owner and ask for a recent conformation shot to see if he has a decent topline)

How much do you guys think he's worth to buy or lease?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kerplop said:


> How much do you guys think he's worth to buy or lease?


First is it possible to post in the forum default size which is 2 not 1 as your posts are difficult to read.

As far as price...max would be $5,000.00


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know what to look for as far as dressage or jumper prospects but he does have a very short stride and just looks (as you said) kinda funky. I don't think he's worth anywhere near 15k but I don't know. He would probably be a good horse to just ride but I don't think he would do very well in competition..............maybe. ?????idk


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

If he was a steeplechase horse, i would expect his jumping to be a bit cleaner.
He doesn't seem to be moving out at all, but if he has just switched jobs in the past year, maybe they tried to slow his gait down and it got really slow?

In today's market, I really don't think he's worth 15k.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

well no way he is $15,000 but as far as the jumping I think the steeplechaser in him would actually make him a little lazier jumper since the jumps are usually topped with foliage they can sort of brush with no issue. He seems nice enough and worth a look but yeah I agree $5,000 range more accurate


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He looks very nice!  Looks like he has lots of potential. I'd check him out.


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

I can see how steeplechasing has helped him in one aspect at least. When you watch him jump he is very quick to pick up his front legs, and he also kind of kicks out his back legs as well. Which is certainly a good thing in Jumpers and eventing, because you know he is both tight with his front end and rear end. A lot of horses let their rears hang over jumps. He actually seems to make an effort to really get over it.

As far as 15,000, I agree with what others have said. He isn't worth that. Has he done any showing? Have they taken him anywhere? Possibly if he was already a proven winner, then they could ask in the teens' for him. But right now, as he stands, no show experience I am presuming, I'd say anywhere between $5,000 to $7,000 if he is super quiet as well. 

He is a little short backed, which is why he has short strides. Not a bad thing, but he'll never be a top level dressage horse.
For eventing I'd say he'd do well. I'm not sure how high he'd go, if your looking for a professional eventer, just because he is short backed, but I think you'd have a very good partner in him!


He is certainly cute, and seems to know his manners and looks to be an uncomplicated ride. Good luck!


----------



## Summer08 (Dec 5, 2008)

The first thing I noticed was he was bursting with energy. You can see it in the beginning with his offside lead, he's pulling it a little too much, and hauling over on the bit for the same reason, he really wants to go. I think thats the main reason he's going so slow. Bowed back and weird tucked head may be the only way he knows to check it in. But he's really responsive to the rider, listening the whole time, and seemed enthusiastic about what he's being asked to do. I've seen ex racing thouroghbreds do the same thing when they know they can't run. I think he's intelligent enough to learn dressage fast, but would need a good trainer, seems a bit still in the poll and clumsy in the feet.


----------

